

Microsoft Said to Be in Talks to Acquire Yammer Social Network - sinzone
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-06-14/microsoft-said-to-be-in-talks-to-acquire-yammer-social-network.html

======
robryan
Are many out there using this product effectively. We have one for our
coworking space and I mostly only check the weekly update emails.

On one end of usage spectrum it is probably easier just to have a Facebook
page, on the other end of usage you are probably better of with something
designed more around project management.

The product is fine but for me has become yet another social tool to try and
find time for.

~~~
jwr
We use it on a daily basis. It's... well, let's say its better than any of its
competitors. We tried using Salesforce Chatter, as well as Jabber-based
solutions, none worked as well as Yammer does.

Still, Yammer has plenty of problems. Their iPhone/iPad apps suck badly (as an
example, getting rid of a notification requires 3-4 actions within the app),
but at least they exist. Their desktop app is Adobe AIR based, which means all
kinds of bloat, slowness, annoyances and bugs.

Let's put it this way: if I could get Yammer with a mobile interface like
Tweetbot or at least Twitter, I'd be happy.

------
wensing
I wonder what Yammer's revenues are.

~~~
onetwothreefour
They've raised $142M, and selling for $1B, so... probably not much in
revenues.

------
bullcrab
Jive is doing $50M in annual revenues and their public value is $1B. How come
these guys are valued at a billion dollars with only $10M rumored annual
revenue. bs.

------
sparknlaunch
I wonder if the recent integration into Microsoft Dynamics (CRM) had anything
to do with this deal? Great result for Yammer.

There was a great 'On this week in Startups' podcast interview earlier this
year with David Sacks (Yammer CEO). Interesting business.

[http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Yammer-Integrates-
Wi...](http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Yammer-Integrates-With-
Microsoft-Dynamics-1647925.htm)

------
bullcrab
Give me $100K and I'll rewrite it to you in node.js - this is bs.

~~~
retube
The value is not the code. It's the customers.

~~~
clhodapp
Supporting your point is the fact that Yammer runs on the JVM.

